
Ask HN: Video Equivalent of HN? - deepaksurti
Can you share a video website&#x2F;app with a link, that you recommend which has videos that satisfy the HN constraint of &#x27;anything that gratifies one&#x27;s intellectual curiosity&#x27;?<p>Thanks, stay safe and healthy.
======
notkaiho
Youtube.

No, seriously. Once you train its algorithm a little bit you can always find
something neat to watch. My personal recommendations are a mix of niche music
theory, urban geography and computing deep dives. If I load up the front page
over lunch or something there'll always be something I want to watch through.

